
Flipbook: Cross-platform, sprite and pixel art animation tool inside figma - sonnylazuardi
https://flipbook.sonnylab.com/
======
sonnylazuardi
Hi everyone I am really excited to share my plugin: Flipbook

Flipbook makes it super easy & fast to create animation from your figma
design, tweak it in real-time preview, and share it by exporting to GIF file
without leaving your favorite design tool (Figma)

